# Bursting Crackers - Yes or No?



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 27, 2008)

Diwali day is about to end, and sms rates back to normal soon, and my question is something that should have been asked before diwali, but anyways...

Do you burst crackers or not? and what do you feel about it?

Here's my take on it -

Dheeraj Kumar officially defines diwali as a pointless festival in which people burn overpriced fireworks, most of which produce more sound than fire, causing abnormal levels of headache-generating noise and filling the air with so much sulphur and toxic gases, that lung cancer would be as common as a cup of coffee, all to celebrate the fall of some mythical demon, who was born to the god and the gaia thousands of years ago, at the hands of the reincarnation of his own mother, in an elaborate plot masterminded by the reincarnation of his father, which technically means his own parents killed him.

Okay, the first half of the definition was kinda on topic (  ) so what do you guys feel?

Bring on the flames! 

Oh yeah, second half of definition based on *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narakasura


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

I also dont bust crackers...Its kind like ur interests/hobbies change by ur age ....in childhood i was very fond of busting crackers..Now I dont like that kaanfodu bombs !
Only anar,phuljhadi and chakri is good

and ya diwali is today not to end 28th Oct evening is the main badi diwali


----------



## slugger (Oct 28, 2008)

those noisewalla crackers are pretty lame. enjoy watching the ones that display lotsa colors in the sky


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

no...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ u r busting lot of dhoom dhadaka crackers it seems..NJOY ! Noise pollution aur badha lo


----------



## ECE0105 (Oct 28, 2008)

Time to practice Environmental Concern.... Rather than just talking about it at every single opportunity...

I'd rather light a Diya (Got some LED Ones this time  ) and leave it at that...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2008)

I am buying a big box of crackers. 

Waiting for two weeks.

Going out at one in the night. 

Then seeing how everyone likes it. 

<evil laugh>


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

No crackers what so ever. 

Guys, please refrain yourself from bursting crackers or any kind of fireworks.

Also, as compared to last year, this time crackers/fireworks have reduced a lot. At least, I have observed this.

I am not against enjoying the festival but I am completely against sound and noise pollution.

Peace.


----------



## techtronic (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I am more concerned for the animals that get injured because of the bursting of crackers.


----------



## chesss (Oct 28, 2008)

^better be vegetarian.. 



> Dheeraj Kumar officially defines diwali as a pointless festival


pointless festival?? Has there ever been any  festival that has had a point? Is there any 'point' in celebrating birthdays /new years????


----------



## amizdu (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't like bursting crackers. But, I'm forced to do so by my mother.
But still, I try to reduce the quantity every year.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Its no sin to enjoy once in a year....!


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 28, 2008)

No I don't like to burst crackers.It is a nightmare .. especially when people burst crackers late into the night .. what kind of celebration is that when you disturb little children and elderly people, when you pollute the atmosphere, scare animals, dirty the street, and encourage an industry that we all KNOW depends on child labour (it's very easy to make a sticker that says 'no child labour'). Our country is already noisy crowded and crazy with traffic and stress .. why on earth do these people want to add to that?


The Festival of Lights .. diyas are lit to guide the goddess Lakshmi into the home, am I correct? Surely all the crackers exploding like bombs must make her think they are trying to chase her away!

Deepavali is the festival of lights not the festival of noise, pollution and even accidents.

I really don't understand why people simply waste their money on crackers, which is even dangerous to life some times.

Instead of that we can light the candles or 'deepam' in and out of our house and make this festival even more grand with less money.

In fact we  stop lighting crackers and we simply light hundreds of 'deepam' in front of house,it makes our celebration even more grand than anyone else without even disturbing neighbors and polluting environment.

*Diwali is not just bursting noisy crackers,but a time to respect your parents,elders,enjoy  eating sweets etc*


----------



## max_demon (Oct 28, 2008)

i've lost my intrest in crackers


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 28, 2008)

I burst crackers coz its fun .
But I make sure this takes place during humanely hours,(like between 6.00 PM to 10.00 PM) as I know whats it like to jump up at 2.00 in the night with your heart pounding.
This year, my dad insisted that we get more "fulzhadi" crackers (like flower pots, zamin chakkars,etc) and sky shows than bombs n lavangi. I complied. 
So long as bursting crackers is not intrusive towards those who dont, it's fine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought 7k of crackers yesterday. Here, in Gujarat, we get crackers at 40% of the price of the printed MRP so in 7k...I got three cartons full of crackers. Time to go out and wreak chaos. BTW, all are noisy bombs and those colourful high-flyers. No flower pots and stuff like that. I aint a kid .


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 28, 2008)

@Kpower Mania


> Time to go out and wreak chaos


       lets have an hell of an diwali !!!
BTW @ALL, who are burning crackers , TAKE CARE and DON'T DISTURB OTHERS !!


----------



## ring_wraith (Oct 28, 2008)

IMHO, Crackers are just one of the facets or manners by which we can celebrate Diwali, so its not really essential to burst crackers...


----------



## krazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

As a kid I used to love fireworks, especially those that made noise. Now I hate them all. The noisy ones create sound pollution and the noise-less ones produce enough smoke to put a factory to shame. So now I stopped doing it all. We have enough sound and air pollution already and I'm not adding to it just for the sake of my entertainment. Plus it's the worst way to spend money. Your money literally goes up in smoke. Buy a 100 rupees firework, one that goes up in air and shoots colours and all and within 10 seconds your 100 rupees is floating in the air as smoke. And people are okay with it. WTF! It's not worth it people. Ban these fireworks. Diwali should be festival of lights, not festival of fireworks as it has become.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 28, 2008)

Even i do  not like the noisy ones, they make my ears go numb. I spend a lot of  money on fancy ones like sky shot and seven star which go up, have a low sound and attractive colours. And I just hate the chain crackers (lari) Prolonged pounding of ears and more than half of the lari crackers just get thrown away. 
The fancy crackers are expensive but they are a good show.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ me to got some fancy crackers rather than lot of noisy ones....


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 28, 2008)

i dnt like wasting money on crackers or fireworks. .... so no crackers for me this time too ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell ya! I bough 3 boxes of 1000 lari.....

Its fun. Far Cry 2 in real life!!


----------



## hullap (Oct 28, 2008)

crackers are boring now


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't.
In our state (W.B) they banned crackers over 65Dcbl at about 8-10 yrs ago. Initially I was so much angry over it, like why do they want to waste our fun, but now got d point in it.

Its very much painful for ur grandma,grandpa, any heart patient.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 28, 2008)

We can as well decorate our house using traditional oil lamps which also pleases our eyes for long without the noise and smoke. And it gives more meaning to Deepavali (தீப ஒளி)


----------



## chesss (Oct 28, 2008)

> what kind of celebration is that when you disturb little children and elderly people,


 its called revenge 
Children - noisy midgets - the amonut of sound pollution they create during evenings. and during holi keep throwing water ballons from their forts.
elderly people - don't even get me started on this . 
Just imagine - 10-15 completely besuri aunties singing hare ram hare ram on the top of their voices while some pundit keep ringing a damn bell like a maniac! 
Why wld I think abt them..they don't


----------



## lywyre (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ lol man. You are really funny. But on the other hand, you are giving a reason for them to hit back on you, year long .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Not noisy ones but yeah I burst crackers and will do tonight also.


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 28, 2008)

i Dont


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2008)

i wont.. & if any of u have any concern for the environment then dont burst crackers.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2008)

Yaar patako se machhar (mosquitoes) zaroor mar jaate hai. Wese bhi Dilli mein ek naye prakaar ka mutated mosquito aaya hai. Unko toh bhagana hi hai. Bade ajeeb se hai. :/

I'll burst but in moderation.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 28, 2008)

This is NOT Doomsday! The world is NOT going to end tomorrow(or today for that matter) due to pollution! The whole concept of Diwali exists to let people relax a bit after being serious for a year!
Anyway, I WILL use Firecrackers. A (what do you call em?) chatai bam is mandatory! Rockets are taken for granted. I've done my shopping and am ready with lots of ammunition().


----------



## hullap (Oct 28, 2008)

well,
ill burst HE grens in Urban Terror


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 28, 2008)

> Wese bhi Dilli mein ek naye prakaar ka mutated mosquito aaya hai. Unko toh bhagana hi hai.



At last we got one reason for burning crackers


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't now. Earlier as a kid used to a lot.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to burst them as a Kid, but that too not much.
I am against crackers & feel that Diwali - The festival of Lights should be celebrated with faral, friends and offcourse Tech 

Crackers not only create pollution & damge our environment but also can be dangerous. We see so many fatalities every time diwali gets over. People lose vision,hearing and develop various respiratory problems. It's like digging our own graves.

Not to forget, crackers are a waste of money. As said rightly by Krazzy, You spend 100 bucks just for 10 secs of fun. Your hard earned money is gone in smoke. Then do not forget you will have to spend again for treating yourself in case of asthma, burns etc.

It would be better if we spend the same money wisely on some other things. A few things for us like Getting some gadgets or gizmos(Techie), spending on dear ones(friends, family, gf or bf), on one self.

Finally it's your choice to accept my views, but I would be glad if you did as I mentioned. 

Happy Diwali to all Digiters


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

I havn't bought a single cracker yet!


----------



## nitansh (Oct 28, 2008)

When i was kid, i used to burn alot of crackers. But, now due environmental pollution & other such harmful effects, i dont burn crackers. But, tell me guys, if you don't burn crackers in diwali, then how will it be called diwali? So, i burn limited no of crackers which cause less noise/smoke.
And WISHING YOU ALL HAPPY AND SAFE DIWALI..........


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you know why we shouldnt burn crackers?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
Who else will crack the latest software and games then???


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> I also dont bust crackers...Its kind like ur interests/hobbies change by ur age ....in childhood i was very fond of busting crackers..Now I dont like that kaanfodu bombs !
> Only anar,phuljhadi and chakri is good
> 
> and ya diwali is today not to end 28th Oct evening is the main badi diwali


+1


----------



## krates (Oct 28, 2008)

lol i bought crackers worth rs 40  ( 10 sieco packets and 2 bombs )

i am bursting crackers as well as not


----------



## mrbgupta (Oct 28, 2008)

Festival of Light becomes Festival of Sound with lot of actions


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2008)

i think bursting crackers are a waste of money..i would rather save & upgrade my comp than blow up on crackers...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

CHEERS to all : 

Delhi had a greener Diwali this year
29 Oct 2008, 1923 hrs IST, IANS  

NEW DELHI: Diwali was greener in the nation's capital this year. The economic squeeze helped the growing environmental awareness cut down the amount  
of fireworks set off this year, leaving Delhi less polluted on the festival day compared to last year. 

"There was definitely less pollution this year as compared to the past years," said Anshul Takshini, a resident of Patparganj area in east Delhi. "Whether it was due to the strictness with the fireworks sellers by Delhi Police or due to the anti-cracker campaign, the change is welcome," he added.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 29, 2008)

krates said:


> lol i bought crackers worth rs 40  ( 10 sieco packets and 2 bombs )
> 
> i am bursting crackers as well as not


BTW, what is sieco???


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ may be a brand of chatai (small bombs tied to one another)


----------



## swatkat (Oct 29, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ may be a brand of chatai (small bombs tied to one another)


Oh! Okay, got it []


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 29, 2008)

NO. I hate crackers nowadays!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, it gets annoying, 1 am in the nite, kaBOOM!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

^lOl thats the fun...


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 5, 2008)

definitely a big NO


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Ab Diwali challi gayi .


----------



## go4saket (Nov 23, 2008)

I dont coz all it does it create both noise and air pollution. Imagine the amount of CO2 it releases into the air. Moreover, the cost of crackers these days is like burning money...


----------

